# It's amazing what you find sometimes...



## Talysia (Aug 25, 2007)

I just saw this on the BBC website.  I'm amazed that it was hidden all that time and no-one ever knew or remembered about it.

BBC NEWS | Entertainment | Missing Constable sketch is found


----------

